# Canada have white spot on stoamch?



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I shot big honker and have white on middle on bottom of body... have u guys see it before? it is cool maybe get mount? big honker!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Congrats! Sounds like a "Quill Lakes" Canada. I've seen a few but haven't been lucky enough to get one in close. Surely one for the wall!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks and it is 14 pounds!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Billy you need to start taking pictures of all these weird things you shoot and then ask about. But it does sound like a Quill. Congrats!! I have never seen one alive.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

never heard of Quill Lake honker
but thanks PC I got limited out two days in row
and going to decide to make sauage? any good?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Did you try the meatballs? I have Stoeger make pepperoni out of quite a bit of mine. My family loves it!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I have done for 20 lbs of ground beef mix with geese to make meatballs I love it I brough it at work and my people love it and cant beleive it make from geese / cow and thank u so much PC


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chopper,Can you post up that recipe?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Here is the link http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=151421#151421

Hope you like them!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I shot one on opener this year. It was a first for me as well.

[siteimg]2157[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Never seen that before.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Does that have anything to do with Luecitism? It's a kind of partial albinism or somthing. There is alot of variation in the pattern and amount of pigment lacking. I think that may be a charachteristic of those Quill Canadas???


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

about the same as Chris in the picture and why they called QuillLake Canada ?rare canada? I will make picture and show too :wink:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

last year i shot one like that except i had a white strip across it's whole chest and the webbing in it's feet were white with white toenails.. half of it's lover beek was white too.. wierd stuff.. i will try and post a pic but my computer might be too slow.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Here's one I took in 1985.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=3015

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=3016

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=3017


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

Took these over Thanksgiving in Pierre. I've seen probably 10 quills and this was by far the prettiest, best looking one I've ever seen. You all stay away, I'm going to go back to get him over Xmas! I know right where he'll be.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I did a little search on the internet ("quill lakes" "canada goose") and came up with this story. I had never heard of a Quill Lakes goose before.

http://www.canada.com/vancouverisland/nanaimo/story.html?id=d29d3cb8-782c-4aa2-a045-1389bdfefcf9


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

That's some cool stuff! Thanks for posting up guys! :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I know I have shot a couple of the Canadians that have the White markings on them, but I guess I have never really thought much about it. I guess next time I will have to think about putting one on the wall. I guess they still taste great, lol. Oddity or not, they sure taste good when you deep fry'em. lol. Cool pics though.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

dude, 
I seen one with an almost all white head and neck the only black is on the back of it's neck, looks kinda like mold growing on its neck (blochy) I'll try to get photo of it at the same time as the collared bird they're in the same pond. :lol:


----------



## Fishunt13 (Dec 13, 2005)

i shot a quills lake canada on opening weekend and it weighed like 13 and i cleaned it.. i


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

then you're retarded


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

TWEET SD said:


> then you're retarded


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

lol nice....did u take those pics on capital lake?


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> lol nice....did u take those pics on capital lake?


yes, yes I did


----------

